# PDF Dateien bearbeitetn?



## Xcurse (28. März 2003)

HAllo Leute,

Ich soll eine Speisekarte für ein Restaurant machen. Dabei soll die Karte genauso wie die alte aussehen und es sollen nur einige Details geändert werden.
Leider ist der Hintergrund der Karte mit einem Muster verziert welches nicht mit übernommen werden soll.
Ich habe die dann erstmal mit Omnipage eingescannt und als PDF gespeichert. Damit wurder der Hintergrund weggelassen aber mit welchem Programm kann ich jetzt diese PDF Dateien am besten bearbeiten?
Achja, ich möchte gerne noch Bilder mit hinzufügen die ich vorher mit Photoshop bearbeitet habe


----------



## Thomas Lindner (28. März 2003)

PDF Dateien kannst Du nur mit dem Acrobat "Writer", nicht zu verwechseln mit dem kostenlosen Acrobat Reader bearbeiten.

Einige Programme , wie Freehand, Illustrator, Photoshop bieten auch importieren von PDFs an , so das man Sie bearbeiten kann. Dazu muß jedoch schonmal vorausgesetzt sein, da die Datei nicht gesperrt ist für Bearbeitung.


----------



## caesar (28. März 2003)

du kannst dieses *.pdf auch in indesign importieren und dort nach lust und laune erkänzen und erweitern.
jedoch den text kannst du nur - wie webcutdirector bemerkt hat - mit dem kostenpflichtigen acrobat writer, aber auch mit illustrator - ab version 10 - bearbeiten.

/caesar_


----------

